# How much RAM does ATITool consume?



## ati.bob (Oct 25, 2004)

I had recently noticed that ATITool seems to allocate around 15MB of RAM in my system (looked up via Task Manager).. is that normal?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2004)

only when the 3d window is open and atitool is in foreground .. in background it should go back to <1mb


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm.. doesn't looks like that.. last time on my system, ATITool still uses ~15MB of RAM while minimized to system tray.. (cannot confirm now because my HDD is still under RMA..  )


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Minimized, no temps reports activated, that's 3776kb right now in my task manager...


----------



## HolgerDK (Oct 26, 2004)

It only uses 944 kb on my computer...


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 26, 2004)

4896kb on my Sys..minimized


----------

